# pictos cats have green spots ?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i was putting in the new eel i got today and all 3 of my cats have some strange green algea looking spots. its looks like water bubbles that accumulate when you shake soda, all fizzy and green. its really weird, i cant take a pic because it wont show that well, but does anyone have any idea about this. all my other fish are healty looking, the cats act healthy, just look strange !


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

also after insecting more, the other day i moved him from a smaller tank to this tank and i used a net, didnt know they get caught and he did. i didnt think much of it because he squirmed around and finally shook through, but he had a piece of net stuck to his side and its caused a white formation around the net and the fin, maybe this has something to do with the spots, like a breakout, but i dont know why the other two would be having the spots, and why the other fish are alright ?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

You may want to take a closer look... It sounds like fish lice. In which case you want to get a pair of forceps or tweezers or something and pull it off and then treat the "wound".


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

lice ? what is that. i have to pick off a hundred little lice things ? thats insane, and never will it happen, itll take me a whole day. there has to be something else that it could be or some other way to treat that.. ?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i think its ICK ! i got drops to put in.. we'll see !


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

ahh ok, if its tiny little white spots then yeah id say its ich. Look up info on treating your fish, specifically, as i think they are sensitive to ich medications.

edit:
Ive never seen or heard of greenish colored ich though. All the stuff I have seen is white without question.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

also dont use nets with those fish, next time they may get even more stuck and then they are done for


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

what do you use?


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok well i woke up this morning and they are dead, all three of the them laying on the gravel in different areas.. im not too happy about this. i put in the ick treatment liquid and now they die ? i dont get what the problem was. and now im scared for my other fish, they seem fine now but what could be my problem.. ??


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i just took them out and all their spots are gone but some have blood comming out from their gills, and still dead.
and now i am noticing my tiger barbs acting strange, they wont move around ! these things usually wont stay still for a minute, they are always hasing themselves around, i put shrimp pellets in to see if they would go fit it, and right in front of them, they stay still.... something is going wrong here and i dont know what ! 

~~ please help me ~~


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

now ive looked and 2 tiger barbs are dead at the bottom.. really need some help here !


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

maybe you overdosed... 
I would do a 20-30% water change to try and get some of the medication out.

when adding medications read up about your fish handles each medication specifically...
Also if you have a xx gallon tank... its not going to hold xx gallons by the time you put all your decorations, substrate, plants, fish and etc in.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

yea thats true, i thought i did less, but they are dying off in different times, not all together, like 1 every 12 hours


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

i took your advice and changed some of the water


----------

